# Patches triplets (heartbroken <sobs> )



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, she finally had her kids..... first doe was breech, upside down with one leg tucked in and the other coming out.... then came the buckling and the third was another doeling. What do you think???? That buckling is definitely staying here!!!! You know..... since I do need ANOTHER buck....ummmm.... right???? :ROFL: :slapfloor: He had some Selenium since he's a little deficient (legs)

***update**** The buckling is 4 teated.... Patches has NEVER thrown multi teats before :shocked: I'm devastated that I have to wether him.... :tears: I finally got the buckling that I've wanted for 4 years out of Patches..... and he has to be wethered. :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Patches triplets*

aww what cuties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patches triplets*

Congratulations!!!

Adorable and each are so different too


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Patches triplets*

IIIII LOOOOOOOOOOVE THEM


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Patches triplets*

Cute! Congrats! I really like the first doeling :]


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Patches triplets*

They are adorable!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Patches triplets*

Congrats on the triplets! That buckling really is a cutie.

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Patches triplets*

They are super cute, congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patches triplets*

LOVE that chocolate doeling!!! Can you send her this way please????


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Patches triplets*

They sure are darling!

Jan


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Patches triplets*

Congrats on the three-how sweet! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Patches triplets*

Congratulations! Those three are adorable!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Patches triplets*



kelebek said:


> LOVE that chocolate doeling!!! Can you send her this way please????


LOL.... she is a cutie isn't she? All 3 of them pile into my lap when I go into the pen.... they think I'm their bed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry about the buck


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have to wether the buckling. :sigh:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

that's such a shame, sorry  he is such a cutie too. hopefully she will give you an adorable, perfect buckling next year!!


----------

